# Christmas songs



## hibiscusmile (Dec 9, 2012)

Whats your fav Christmas songs?


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a holly jolly christmas


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 9, 2012)

With Burl Ives? YES!!! That's my favorite song, too!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 9, 2012)

Baby, its cold outside.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 9, 2012)

Silver bells...wait does the one from Cheech and Chong count?

http://youtu.be/PZeAImrvtqw

Introvertebrate, just copy and paste the "share" under the video. Nevermind you did it already.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 9, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Introvertebrate, just copy and paste the "share" under the video.


Thanks. I don't know what went wrong the first time.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/M-TGnBOZj1U

The girl martian at the end is a very very young Pia Zadora. Excellent movie.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 9, 2012)

Almost forgot about this one!

http://youtu.be/35WgpMq6e3o


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Almost forgot about this one!
> 
> http://youtu.be/35WgpMq6e3o


my sis and i love to make fun of this song


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Joy to the World


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I think it's called

, The Pogues.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 9, 2012)

I like most of them. Blackmore's Night does a nice one. I like their winter carols cd.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 9, 2012)

All good songs, I am trying to listen to some on u tube, but it keeps stopping. who ese has any?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 9, 2012)

here are one of my favorites, the first one, I had KK make a Christmas card for me with the creatures looking at the cradle with Jesus in it, as it reminded me of the little creatures we keep.

listen to it and see if you can picture Gods creatures around him.


----------



## Plex (Dec 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/sCabI3MdV9g

I've always thought this song was beautiful.

http://youtu.be/WXqQIxkJTDk

Yep... have to say one definitely one of my favorites.

Also I love 'You're A Mean One Mr. Grinch' as well..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 10, 2012)

I love it also, and the nightmare, so fun!


----------



## Plex (Dec 10, 2012)

Very fun! I actually was scared of the Boogyman in Nightmare Before Christmas when I was a little kid.. It's one of my favorite holiday movies now though. :santa:


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 10, 2012)

Check this one out. Love this version. It's kind of a Christmas/New Year song.

http://youtu.be/zxSENC1jCsY


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/E8gmARGvPlI


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/6EJWEXrykdQ


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 10, 2012)

I can't lose on this one??? The King...

http://youtu.be/_fJXnM-KWlk


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 11, 2012)

Just to keep things politically correct:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeC8nTYEwQQ


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Dec 11, 2012)

The entire "Christmas with the Rat Pack" album. My favorite is "Baby, it's cold outside".


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 11, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> The entire "Christmas with the Rat Pack" album. My favorite is "Baby, it's cold outside".


See post #4. There are so many versions of that song on YouTube. I can't decide which one I like best. I wish someone would make a more up-tempo version. Technically its a love song, so I guess they're trying to keep it mellow.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/K1QRSl6hUZw


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/K9eJiUEfWaQ


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 23, 2012)




----------

